# News in Sachen Aquatuning...Namensrechte sichern von US Firmen ?! :(



## bundymania (11. Juni 2009)

..vorhin in einem anderen Forum gelesen:

[H] Enthusiast --- www.hardocp.com=




http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=226794


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Juni 2009)

Wäre aus meiner Sicht eine unverständliche, ja fast schwachsinnige Aktion. 

Die Markennamen sind ja aufgrund des langjährigen Gebrauchs schon durch das Kennzeichnungsrecht geschützt. Aquatuning könnte sich nicht darauf berufen, dass sie diese Namen nicht kennt. Innerhalb von 5 Jahren könnten die Firmen dagegen klagen.

Außerdem wäre das der ideale Weg, alle Lieferanten davon zu überzeugen, dass man als Geschäftspartner unseriös ist.

Den Beitrag halte ich also zunächst mal für ein Gerücht. 

Wie der Autor selbst in dem Forum schreibt:



> Sorry no, I will not reveal my source(s). To my knowledge, this has not be published elsewhere. To the point though, it is not a regurgitated news story.



Alles an Netzfunden zu dieser Marken-Kidnapping-Aktion bezieht sich auf diese eine, unbelegte Quelle.


----------



## bundymania (11. Juni 2009)

Schau mal:

XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Alphacool.de trademark grab ?


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Juni 2009)

Upps, das ist wirklich ein Beleg:

Danger Den, bitspower, Swiftech, Koolance, Thermochill, XSPC sind da alle als Marken von Aquatuning eingetragen.

Ich glaube, wenn ich wieder an meinen eigenen PC sitze, werde ich einfach mal 'ne Mail an diese Firmen schicken und fragen, ob sie jetzt Aquatuning gehören. Dann wird sich vielleicht herausstellen, ob das eine Aktion in Absprache war oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

1:
Aquatuning und Alphacool stecken unter einer Decke?
Das hat man letzteren bislang nicht angemerkt 

 2:
Watt versprechen die sich davon?
Diese Sicherung von Markennamen sollte sich in erster Distanz ohne Berufungsmöglichkeit erledigt haben, wenn eine der US-Firmen klagt 

Und ist es überhaupt möglich, einem Händler die Benutzung des Markennamens eines Produktes zu verbieten, dass in Deutschland verkauft werden darf?


----------



## bundymania (11. Juni 2009)

Der letzte Satz ist natürlich totaler Unsinn, Alphacool hat nix mit Aquatuning zu tun ! 



Ansonsten sind die genannten Firmen natürlich nicht "amused" und setzen nun ihrerseits so einiges in Gang.


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

oh man...AT übertreibts langsam... das schlimme ist ja, das AT in DEU einfach am umfangreichsten is und man in der regel nich davon abkommt bei denen zu bestellen 

aber was heißt das jetzt genau mit den namensrechten: müssen jetzt andere händler AT fragen wenn sie den namen schreiben möchten ?
müssen die hersteller selber anfragen den namen hier benutzen zu dürfen ?

lustig wäre, wenn die hersteller für europ einfach neue namen benutzen, dann wäre AT gut angeschmiert.


wollen wir nichjt zusammenlegen und "Aquatuning" als name kaufen ?!


----------



## bundymania (11. Juni 2009)

es sind mehr als nur 4-5 Firmen - siehe Anhang


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Juni 2009)

Sogar Noctua dabei, also eine europäische Firma???  Innerhalb von Europa kann Name-Grabbing bestimmt nicht funktionieren.


----------



## b0s (11. Juni 2009)

Holy Shit 
was für ein Sympathiegewinn für AT 

Hoffentlich wehren sich die US-Firmen als Eigentümer der Namen dagegen


----------



## Bluebrain (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aquatuning Support Thread*

@derLordselbst, (und @Wassermann)

Aquatuning ist eine große Firma, mit einer sehr großen Produktpalette, großgeschriebenem Kundenservice und Leuten, die sich wirklich auskennen.
So etwas baut man nicht von heute auf morgen auf.

Dass aber auch Aquatuning eine Firma ist, die nach den Gesetzen der Wirtschaft Gewinne erzielen muss, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein.
e-Commerce ist angesagt wie nie zuvor und wächst täglich. Potentielle Kunden haben endlose Wunschlisten, die es vom Händler zu erfüllen gelten soll. Neben Service vor, während und natürlich auch nach der Bestellung steht bei den meisten immer an 1. Stelle: billig, billig und nochmal billiger.

Bei vielen Produkten ist die Gewinnspanne der Hersteller dermaßen groß, wie es sich ein Endkunde nie vorstellen würde.
Ganz vorne stehen Netzteile. Solche, welche hierzulande für 200-250 Euro an den Kunden verkauft werden, kosten in der Produkten inkl.(!) Verschiffung und Verzollung nach Deutschland nicht mehr als 25 - 40 Euro !

Bei Wasserkühlungskomponenten sieht es nicht viel anders aus. Oder warum glaubt Ihr, kostet ein Kunststoffschlauch mehr als Kupfferrohre (noch dazu, wo die Rohstoffpreise für Metalle schon seit geraumer Zeit hoch wie nie sind).
Oder wie kann es sein, dass simple - ich nenne es jetzt mal so, wie es ist: Plastikgefäße (AGBs) mehr kosten als ganze Stereoanlagen im MediaMarkt und Co?
Und bei Kühlern sieht es ähnlich aus.
Die Konstruktionen sind oftmals relativ simpel. Einmal konstruiert lassen sich die Teile mit einfachen und günstigen CNC Maschinen am Fließband herstellen.

Vergleicht das z.B. mal mit den Preisen für CPUs. Da steckten Milliardenschwere Technik, einzigartiges KnowHow, hohe Produktionskosten und eine hohe Ausfallsrate dahinter.
Trotzdem bekommt man aber einen aktuellen Prozessor für so viel wie einen guten Wasserkühler.
Da stimmt doch das Verhältnis nicht - oder?!

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen möchte?
Ich finde es also gar nicht so schlecht, dass Aquatuning den Herstellern ein wenig auf die Füße tritt und sie in Ihre Schranken weist, nicht tun und lassen zu können, was sie wollen, nur weil gewöhnliche Endkunden nun mal keine Möglichkeit haben, sich die Produkte selber herzustellen.

In diesem Sinne: nicht gleich alles verteufeln, was auf den 1. Blick nicht ganz sauber aussieht.
Die Hersteller beuten alles und jeden bis auf's letzte Hemd aus und was bekommen sie dafür?
Richtig! Unser Geld - und das in Massen!


----------



## Dietz (11. Juni 2009)

Hey.
Ich möchte nur nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass Alphacool nichts mit Aquatuning gemein und mit der ganzen Angelegenheit auch nichts zu tun hat.
Andreas Rudnicki war zwar mal der Geschäftsführer von Alphacool, ist dies mittlerweile aber schon lange nichtmehr. (seit 2006 wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe)

Wollte das nur nochmal klarstellen.
Greetz
Dietz


----------



## Nucleus (11. Juni 2009)

Wow... harter Tobak.

Glücklicher Weise habe ich nicht mehr die Absicht etwas bei AT zu bestellen, zumal meine WaKü vorerst komplett ist.

Und in Zukunft werde ich mir das wohl überlegen, sofern sich das bewahrheitet und ich das richtig sehe...


----------



## Oliver (11. Juni 2009)

Wollte über das Thema auch noch was schreiben. Aquatuning reißt sich scheinbar die Markenrechte von Firmen unter den Nagel, die in Europa noch nicht angemeldet sind. Für das Patentamt ist es scheinbar egal, ob der Antragsteller mit den jeweiligen Firmen etwas zu tun hat oder nicht. Der Hintergrund ist scheinbar, dass Aquatuning versucht, konkurrierende Onlineshops abzumahnen, die Produkte mit den neu registrierten Namen verkaufen - Abmahnungen dürften hier die Folge sein. Mit fairem Wettbewerb hat das in meinen Augen nicht mehr viel zu tun. Vermutlich wird das aber Konsequenzen haben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass insbesondere die US-Firmen die Füße still halten werden.

Im Anhang ein Bild, das zeigt, welche Namen sich Aquatuning in Deutschland gekrallt hat.

Obige Informationen entsprechen meinem persönlichen Kenntnisstand und spiegeln meine persönliche Meinung wider.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Sogar Noctua dabei, also eine europäische Firma???  Innerhalb von Europa kann Name-Grabbing bestimmt nicht funktionieren.



Bulgin ist in Großbritannien ansässig und wird schon seit langem direkt über Engelking in Deutschland vertrieben.
Bin ich echt mal gespannt, was da los ist. Dürfte Aquatuning jedenfalls ne Menge Kohle kosten und ich glaub nicht, dass man einfach fremde Markennamen für sich nutzen kann, auch wenn die noch nicht in diesem Land eingetragen sind...


----------



## Oliver (11. Juni 2009)

Letzteres scheint aber zu funktionieren. Vielleicht kann sich ja Pokerclock mal zu Wort melden, der diesbezüglich sicher etwas Licht ins Dunkle bringen könnte.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Mein erster Gedanke war hier wirklich nur *WTF*?

Kleine Randnotiz: Da Logo und Name afaik separat behandelt werden dürften  A-C-Shop und Co immer noch mit ersterem werben.


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2009)

Was ist das denn für eine komische Aktion


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2009)

hmm, das ist ja echt nicht die feine englische Art. 

Ich denke das das Ziel, genau wie Oli sagt, sein wird anderen shops zu verklagen.

Ich weiß nicht genau ob man die Rechtslage 1zu1 auf Patentrecht übertragen kann, aber für mich sieht das so aus.

Wenn ich in meinem freiwilligen Zusatzkurs richtig aufgepasst hab, dann werden die damit aber nicht durch kommen.

es gibt verschiedenen arten um etwas zu schützen.
Es gibt ein "kleines Patent", das kostet weniger wird sehr schnell bearbeitet hat aber den nachteil das man damit nicht wie bei einem "Vollwertigen Patent" bis zu 20 Jahre Schutz hat.

Da bei diesem kleinen Patent nur förmliche Sachen geprüft werden ist das innerhalb weniger Wochen durch, aber es wird nicht geprüft ob es rechtens ist. Das kleine Patent wird normal genutzt um schnellen Schutz zu erlangen und es folgt noch ein "Vollwertiges Patent" mit voller Bearbeitungszeit.

Das wurde hier offenbar gemacht.
(Wie gesagt, ob dies bei Markenschutz exakt so ist weiß ich nicht, ich kann es mir aber vorstellen!)

Hinzu kommt auch noch das diese marken ja offenbar nicht in Deutschland geschützt sind was das ganze noch was komplizierter macht.
Patentrecht ist echt eine Haarspalter 

Bei einer Rechtlichen Überprüfung müsste aber dieser Markenschutz den AT sich hier erkauft hat, aber sehr schnell zu Fall gebracht werden.
Es werden hier nämlich eine Reihe von Regeln verletzt die bei jeder Überprüfung angekreidet werden. Alleine die Regel der Neuheit dürfte ausreichend sein.



(obige Erläuterung stammt nur aus meiner Erinnerung einer Veranstaltung "Patentrecht I" und muss nicht richtig oder vollständig sein)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juni 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> Quelle: xtremesystems.org



Das artet aber arg schnell in ne Hetzkampagne aus - vor allen Dingen wenn man bedenkt, dass bislang keinerlei Hintergründe bekannt sind.
Hoffe mal, dass das bislang nur eine sehr sehr dynamische Wakü-Gemeinde ist, denn eine heimliche Schlammschlachtkampagne von konkurrierenden Händlern muss nun wirklich nicht sein. (AC-Shop hatte in der Vergangenheit schon Ärger mit Aquatuning, oder?)




D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau ob man die Rechtslage 1zu1 auf Patentrecht übertragen kann, aber für mich sieht das so aus.
> 
> Wenn ich in meinem freiwilligen Zusatzkurs richtig aufgepasst hab, dann werden die damit aber nicht durch kommen.
> 
> ...




Also soweit ich meinen (freiwilligen, Zusatz- ) Kurs in Erinnerung habe, gibts kein "kleines Patent" - es gibt nur n Gebrauchsmuster. Das ist zwar mit weniger Kontrollen versehen, aber auch enger gefasst, nur in Deutschland existent und wird aufgrund geringerer Kosten genutzt. Außerdem kann man danach nicht unbedingt ein normales Patent anmelden, da die zu patentierende Sache bis dahin nicht mehr neu ist.
N normales Patent gewährt jedenfalls ab dem Moment der Anmeldung zumindest rückwirkend Schutz. (kann halt n bissl dauern, bis es geprüft ist)

Markenrecht lief aber n bissl anders.
Zum einen muss man da nichts originelles Erfinden, zum anderen kann mans beliebig verlängern - und vor allem:
Es geht darum, ob die Marke bereits in Gebrauch ist und ob man sie selbst nutzt. Die Prüfungen sind zwar meist nicht gründlich genug (soviele Marken, wie es gibt...), aber i.d.R. werden ungerechtfertigte Anmeldungen dann für ungültig erklärt.
Und da diese Marken bereits verwendet werden und Aquatuning selbst wohl keine Produkte unter dem Namen rausbringen wird, ist das sehr, sehr wahrscheinlich (so wahrscheinlich, dass ich den Laden nicht für so bescheuert halte, es trotzdem zu versuchen) - es sei denn, Aquatuning handelt mit Einverständniss der Firmen.

Wo ich keine Ahnung habe (aber ich wiederhol mal die Frage, falls Pokerclock reinschneit), ist, wer eine Marke eigentlich "verwendet":
Der Händler, der ein Produkt verkauft (glaube eher nicht - es sei denn, mit dem Kauf der Ware vom Hersteller erhält er jedesmal automatisch eine Lizenz, deren Marke zu verwenden), oder der Hersteller, der das Produkt anbietet?
Letzteres würde imho mehr Sinn machen und Aquatuning würde mit den neuen Rechten nicht verhindern können, dass Händler Produkte mit diesem Namen verkaufen, es sei denn, sie unterbinden den Handel mit diesen Produkten bzw. ihre Herstellung in/den Import nach Deutschland komplett. (was sie aber auch selbst treffen würde)


----------



## bundymania (11. Juni 2009)

nunja, die ersten Klage(n) + Abmahnungen liefen ja bereits -> AC Shop (zuletzt wegen Danger Den Ware im Shop!) , PC Icebox.....


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Juni 2009)

@bluebrain:
Als Zwischenhändler ist es die wirtschaftliche Herausforderung, mit den Herstellern vernünftige Einkaufspreise auszuhandeln und die Kunden mit guten Service, einer passenden Produktpalette und  im E-Commerce mit einem bedienerfreundlichen Webauftritt zu binden. 

Das schein Aquatuning alles zu leisten. Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass Aquatuning im Absprache mit den Herstellern deren Namensrechte für Deutschland sichert, wäre aber ein extrem ungewöhnlicher Vorgang und das gleich mit so vielen Herstellern?

Die andere Möglichkeit ist, das Aquatuning sich die brachliegenden Namensrechte sichert, um sich vor Abmahnwellen zu schützen, wenn ein Konkurrent auf die Idee kommt.

Die (aller-)letzte Möglichkeit sehe ich darin, das sich die Verantwortlichen dieser Aktion lästige Konkurrenz in Deutschland vom Halse schaffen sollen und für bestimmte Produkte eine Aquatuning-Mono-Kultur in Deutschland schaffen möchten.

Wenn es sich um das systematische Grabben von Namensrechten handelt in der Hoffnung, dass sich die Hersteller nicht wehren oder nicht rechtzeitig wehren, dann finde ich das bedenklich und  befürchte durchaus negative Auswirkungen auf das Angebot und die Preise für Wasserkühlungen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> gibts kein "kleines Patent" - es gibt nur n Gebrauchsmuster.



Das meinte ich 
Wir haben das nur kleines Patent genannt 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Außerdem kann man danach nicht unbedingt ein normales Patent anmelden, da die zu patentierende Sache bis dahin nicht mehr neu ist.


das wird auch gleichzeitig gemacht 
Nur gibt ein Gebrauchsmuster quasi sofort Schutz.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo ich keine Ahnung habe (aber ich wiederhol mal die Frage, falls Pokerclock reinschneit), ist, wer eine Marke eigentlich "verwendet":
> Der Händler, der ein Produkt verkauft (glaube eher nicht - es sei denn, mit dem Kauf der Ware vom Hersteller erhält er jedesmal automatisch eine Lizenz, deren Marke zu verwenden), oder der Hersteller, der das Produkt anbietet?



Mit dem Kauf des Produktes bekommst du keine Lizenz. Da bin ich mir sehr sicher, weil wir so einen Fall durch gesprochen haben.
Lizenzen sind immer an einen Vertrag gebunden. Mit dem Erwerb bist du zwar berechtigt das weiter zu verkaufen, aber mehr auch nicht.

Der Hersteller wäre ziemlich blöd wenn er mit dem verkauf gleich Lizenzen mit raus werfen würde.

Aber da sollte sich echt mal wer melden der mehr in der Materie ist


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juni 2009)

Ganz allgemein ausgedrückt, da es auch nicht unbedingt zu meinen Hauptthemengebieten gehört.

Bevor man bereits die Frage klärt, ob Markenschutz besteht (für wen?), ist erstmal wichtig zu fragen, welche Gesetze überhaupt einschlägig sind (nationale, europäische, amerikanische oder gar das so ominöse internationale Privatrecht, dass im Grunde auch nur ein nationales Recht ist).

Streng nach den Belegenheitsprinzip gehend, müssten die europäischen Regeln gelten, wenn es um den Markengebrauch geht. Natürlich unter Beachtung des Institution, wo die Marke eingetragen wurde. 

Der Knackpunkt an der Sache wird hier die GMVO sein (Gemeinschaftsmarkenverordnung). Im Unterschied zu unserem deutschen Markenrecht, entsteht der Schutz - das Recht auf eine Marke - erst durch Eintragung und NICHT durch die Verwendung der Marke. Vergleiche dazu auch mal §4 deutsches MarkenG. Wir haben hier also zwei konkurrierende Normen, was das Ganze erst recht interessant macht.

Das groteske an der Sache wird sein, falls es zu klagen kommt, wird die amerikanische Firma, dessen Markenname von AT geschützt wurde hier nach deutschem Recht vermutlich gewinnen, weil AT die Marke nicht verwendet. Geht es dann weiter bis auf die europäische Ebene, wird wiederum AT gewinnen, weil es nur um die Eintragung geht und nicht um die Verwendung.

Die Frage nach der Verwendung wird also nur auf nationaler Ebene wichtig, auf europäischer Ebene ist es egal, auf die Eintragung kommt es an.

Wer mehr wissen will, kann mal hier lesen

Gemeinschaftsmarkenrecht - www.marken-recht.de

MarkenG - Gesetz über den Schutz von Marken und sonstigen Kennzeichen

http://transpatent.com/archiv/463gmvo/gmvo.html


----------



## Ludrig (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aquatuning Support Thread*



Bluebrain schrieb:


> @derLordselbst, (und @Wassermann)
> 
> Aquatuning ist eine große Firma, mit einer sehr großen Produktpalette, großgeschriebenem Kundenservice und Leuten, die sich wirklich auskennen.
> So etwas baut man nicht von heute auf morgen auf.
> ...



^^Das meinst du nicht ernst, oder?

Glaubst du irgendein Shop kümmert sich um die Endkundenpreise? Klar, jeder legt sich mit dem Herseller an um für uns Kunden bessere Preise zu bekommen. Und ab Morgen gibt es Lollies free for all 

Da steckt meiner Meinung nach was anderes dahinter. Hier geht es mehr darum die eigene Marktmacht zu stärken, in dem anderen Shops untersagt werden soll die einegragenen Namen zu bewerben, also zu verkaufen.... Ist nur meine Meinung, jeder kann sich natürlich selbst ein Bild malen.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juni 2009)

Ich vermute mal, dass AT sich das komplette EU-Geschäft aneignen will. Die jeweiligen Markenverwender werden abgemahnt, wenn sie ihre Produkte über andere Händler anbieten als AT. Das wäre zumindest ein denkbarer Fall. Ist die Frage inwieweit die Markenverwender da mitspielen. 

Das ganze wird mindestens fünf Jahre ab Eintragungsdatum gehen. Artikel 15 GMVO ist da zu lesen. "Benutzt" (keine Ahnung was damit gemeint ist und wie weit der Umfang davon geht) AT die Marken nicht, erlischt quasi der Schutz. Ich sage mal, dass solange ein entsprechendes Verfahren dauert vor den Gerichten. Egal wie es ist, AT steht juristisch angreifbar, aber kurz bis mittelfristig nicht schlecht dar.

Wer auch immer sich das ausgedacht hat, hat eine Lücke im Gesetz gefunden und sein Ding durchgezogen.


----------



## Bluebrain (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn das alles notwendig ist, um auch nur ein bisschen den Preisabsprachen der Asiaten rein zu pfuschen, dann heiße ich es Willkommen!
Klingt komisch - ist aber so.

Dir tun die Chinesen doch nicht wirklich leid - oder?!

Deutsche Händler können sich mit negativen Bewertungen herumschlagen, auch wenn sie nur ein paar Cent auf die Versandkosten aufschlagen (obwohl keiner dieser Kunden daran denkt, dass auch die Mitarbeiter bezahlt werden müssen, die die Ware verpacken und das Verpackungsmaterial bekommt auch kein Händler kostenlos)
... aber die Ausbeute mit Kinderarbeit und Gewinnmargen im 3-stelligen Prozentbereich der Hersteller soll unterstützt werden? NEIN sag ich dazu!


----------



## Oliver (11. Juni 2009)

Von dem, was ich gehört habe, raffen sich scheinbar einige der "geschädigten" Hersteller zusammen, um Aquatuning zu verklagen. Angenommen, die Namensrechte bleiben bei Aquatuning. Was wären die Konsequenzen für die anderen Shops?`Es geht ja nur um den Namen, nicht aber das Produkt. Heißt also, wenn ein anderer Shop statt dem Swiftech GTZ einen Swiftec GTZ listet und verkauft, sollte Aquatuning nicht dagegen vorgehen können, oder?

Je nachdem, wo Aquatuning selbst die Waren herbekommen, würde ich als Hersteller versuchen, AT keine Ware mehr zu verkaufen, sollten sie die Namensrechte behalten. Schon eine recht dreiste Aktion. Was einige Leute machen, um an Geld zu kommen, hat nicht mehr viel mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun..


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juni 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Was wären die Konsequenzen für die anderen Shops?`Es geht ja nur um den Namen, nicht aber das Produkt. Heißt also, wenn ein anderer Shop statt dem Swiftech GTZ einen Swiftec GTZ listet und verkauft, sollte Aquatuning nicht dagegen vorgehen können, oder?



Die Konsequenzen wären das Nichtdürfen der Verwendung dieser Marken im Rechtsverkehr und bei Verstoß dagegen etwaige Schadenersatzforderungen und/oder Abmahnungen. Zudem muss Artikel 9 der GMVO beachtet werden. Es darf keine Verwechslungsgefahr bestehen. Ich gehe sogar soweit zu sagen, dass es gar keine Ähnlichkeit haben darf. Ein ähnlicher Schriftzug oder Aussprache des Namens reicht wohl schon aus, um dagegen zu verstoßen. Zumindest sollte man bei AT nicht mehr so sicher sein, dass die das nicht ausnutzen.

Was nach einer einfachen Umbenennung des Produktes scheint, kostet richtig Asche. Alleine die neue Einführung des Produktnamens und das Image, sowie der Bakanntheitsgrad auf das alte Niveau zu bekommen wird teuer. Ein Alptraum für die Marketingabteilung.


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

wäre es denn möglich, (zwar eher unwarescheinlich) wenn die hersteller nun AT ihre verkaufsrechte entziehen ?!
dann steht AT ohne produkte und nur noch mit den namen dar...
nur leider kann ja auch kein anderer die produkte verkaufen wegen AT 

ich versteh schonmal gar nich warum AT sowas macht. in deu und ich denke in teilen von europa sind sie sowieso schon marktführer. dass sie am ende alleine auf dem markt sind geht ja auch nicht !?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (11. Juni 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> dass sie am ende alleine auf dem markt sind geht ja auch nicht !?



Ich schätze schon. Die wollen, wohl eine Monopolstellung aufbauen um noch mehr Gewinn einzufahren.

EDIT 


bundymania schrieb:


> nunja, die ersten Klage(n) + Abmahnungen liefen ja bereits -> AC Shop (zuletzt wegen Danger Den Ware im Shop!) , PC Icebox.....



Ach darum wurden die Danger Den 16/10 Schläuche in Feser umgetauft.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> wäre es denn möglich, (zwar eher unwarescheinlich) wenn die hersteller nun AT ihre verkaufsrechte entziehen ?!


Natürlich können sie, bzw. sie müssen ja einfach keine Produkte mehr an AT liefern(einen Zwischenhändler gibt es afaik nicht, AT kauft also ab Werk)


> dann steht AT ohne produkte und nur noch mit den namen dar...
> nur leider kann ja auch kein anderer die produkte verkaufen wegen AT


Es darf weiterhin jeder Teile von z.B. Swiftech einkaufen und auf dem europäischen Markt vertreiben. AT gehört schließlich nur der Name und nicht das Produkt. Dann wird man halt in Zukunft den "GTZ vom einem großen amerikanischen Hersteller" kaufen müssen.


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

aber ne monopolstellung ist rechtlich doch auch nicht erlaubt....

@olstye,
na auf die zeiten bin ich ja gespannt 
dann hätte sich AT ja ordentlich selber ins eigene knie geschossen wenn es so weit ist.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Kartellbildung ist verboten, ein "quasi Monopol" afaik nicht.
Es hat ja jederzeit jemand die Möglichkeit einen neuen Waküshop auf zu machen.


----------



## GoZoU (11. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hat die Gegenseite etwas Ähnliches geplant und AT war nur schneller? Ich finde es erschreckend wie schnell hier alle meinen, drauf los schießen zu müssen. Keiner von euch kennt die Beweggründe oder weiß, ob nicht eine Absprache mit den Herstellern getroffen wurde. Umso erschreckender ist es also, was einige Leute hier meinen von sich geben zu müssen. Zumal gar nicht sicher ist, dass AT wirklich auf die Rechte besteht, die sie legal erworben haben! - aber das nur am Rande. Also bitte immer schön den Ball flach halten. Wenn etwas passieren sollte, kann immer noch gemeckert werden.

Daher erachte ich diesen Thread, der übrigens einer Hetzjagd gleichkommt und identisch in anderen Foren zu finden ist, als äußerst sinnbefreit.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Digger (11. Juni 2009)

klar hat er die möglichkeit dazu, aber wenn er kaum an produkte kommt, bzw sich nicht durchsetzen kann, weil er von AT schön abgemahnt wird...
am beispiel caseking, die haben ein kleines aber feines wakü sortiment was sie sich grade ordentlich aufgebaut haben und demnächst wieder abgemahnt werden wegen ihrem wakü bereich, dann sind sie wieder so weit wie vor nem jahr.


----------



## Ludrig (11. Juni 2009)

Das AT nicht auf Ihre Rechte besteht halte ich für unwahrscheinlich nach diesem Satz zu urteilen:



> However, a competing German reseller has received a cease-and-desist letter from Aquatuning concerning one of the newly registered trademarks



Und da wohl ein paar Marken auch in Europa eingetragen worden sind könnte wohl jeder Shop in Europa, der nicht bei AT einkauft Post bekommen.

Klar, solch ein Hetzjagd finde ich auch nicht fein, aber irgendwo liegt bei der Sache ein Haufen Mist begraben....


----------



## GoZoU (11. Juni 2009)

Und wer ist die Quelle des Verfassers? Richtig, weiß man nicht! Zudem stehen Marken und Firmierungen im gegenseitigen Wechsel. Das bedeutet, dass ältere Firmierungen jüngeren Marken die Nutzung untersagen können und anders rum - sofern sie registriert sind. Wenn ich das richtig deute, sollten die Firmen (die in den relevanten Verkehrskreisen ausreichend bekannt sind und nachweisbar länger bestehen als die Anmeldung der Marke) Einspruch einlegen können - sofern sie das wollen. 

Wie es jetzt genau um den Wechsel zwischen im Ausland sitzenden Firmen und den hier registrierten Marken bestellt ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn ich es schaffe, befrage ich morgen zu dem Thema einen Patentanwalt, dann sollten wir wissen, mit was hier gerechnet werden kann.  

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ludrig (11. Juni 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> ....Wenn ich es schaffe, befrage ich morgen zu dem Thema einen Patentanwalt, dann sollten wir wissen, mit was hier gerechnet werden kann.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Das würde hier bestimmt einige interessieren. Mittlerweile geht das ja durch zig Foren und Newsseiten. Ich glaube da kommt noch einiges ans Tageslicht. Auch glaube ich kaum, das all die Firmen davon wissen/wussten und auf ihre Art reagieren werden... da könnten sich wohl ein paar Anwälte die neuen Reifen für den Wagen finanzieren...


----------



## Madz (11. Juni 2009)

> Anwälte die neuen Reifen für den Wagen finanzieren...


Vermutlich nicht nur die Reifen.


----------



## Ludrig (11. Juni 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht nur die Reifen.



Joar, wenn die Jungs aus USA kommen könnte es etwas teurer werden. Da ehts ja gleich um imaginäre Millionenbeträge


----------



## NikNolte7 (12. Juni 2009)

ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach... kauft doch bei AT nicht mehr...

Die "irren Typen" wie wir, die einen PC mirt Wasser kühlen sind meistens in den einschlägigen Foren .. wenn sich das rumspricht, siehts bei AT zukünftig schlecht aus !!
Es gibt ja auch sehr gute Alternativen, wie z.B. A-C-Shop... wir brauchen AT garnicht !!


----------



## Parnshion (12. Juni 2009)

Also, ich finde wir sollen mal nicht so voreilig sein, sondern lieber abwarten wie das Ganze sich entwickelt, anstatt jetzt gleich Panik und Hektik zu verbreiten. Denn eigentlich kennen wir die Hintergründe noch gar nicht. Sowohl die Hersteller als auch AT haben bis jetzt noch gar nicht Stellung dazu genommen. Bis jetzt sieht alles sehr nach einen Hetzkampagne aus. 
Wenn es denn wirklich so ist, wäre es einen sehr miesen Schachzug von AT. Aber abwarten 
mfg


----------



## nemetona (12. Juni 2009)

@Parnshion,
da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu, für Boykottaufrufe ist dies noch zu früh.

Aber eine Stellungsnahme seitens AT würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## b0s (12. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Aber eine Stellungsnahme seitens AT würde mich brennend interessieren.



Und ist auch dringend nötig, wenn sie den Vorwürfen den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen wollen. Von Hetzkampagne kann ich hier aber bisher noch nichts sehen, stattdessen ein reges Austauschen von Meinung und Informationen. Mit Ausrufen wie "nichts mehr bei AT kaufen" sollte man sich aber natürlich zurückhalten.

Wenn die ganze Aktion tatsächlich harmlos ist, sollte AT sich ja auch nichts daran brechen, es öffentlich zu erklären


----------



## max70 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube hier gehen einige recht blauäugig an die Sache.
Würden harmlose Gründe vorliegen,hätte man sich seitens des betreffenden Anbieters,im eigenen Interesse längst geäussert.Das Thema ist mitlerweile in so ziemlich allen betreffenden Foren präsent.Das wird denen mit Sicherheit nicht verborgen geblieben sein.
Das man andere Shops deswegen schon abgemahnt hat,spricht eine eindeutige Sprache.Der einzig sinnvolle Grund für eine solche Aktion,wäre der Versuch ein quasi Monopol zu schaffen.Dazu passt auch,wenn man sich vor Augen führt mit welchem Tempo sich der Anbieter in Europa ausbreitet.


----------



## b0s (12. Juni 2009)

Blauäugig ist hier wohl kaum jemand.
Deswegen halte ich es auch für vernünftig darüber zu diskutieren und mögliche Beweggründe zu erörtern, anstatt sie im Keim mit dem Tabu "Hetzkampagne" zu ersticken.

Dennoch ist noch nicht viel Zeit vergangen und man sollte keine voreiligen Schlüsse als endgültig ansehen, sondern offen für die Entwicklung sein.


----------



## Shibi (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zwar bisher noch nicht 100% verstanden worum es geht aber es klingt nicht gut. Hab mich mit dem Thema Trademarks etc. bisher noch nie beschäftigt...

Die sollen mal mit dem Blödsinn aufhören und mir lieber meine Bestellung schicken, die Zahlungsbestätuigung kam schon vor über einer Woche. -.-

mfg, Shibi


----------



## max70 (12. Juni 2009)

b0s schrieb:


> Blauäugig ist hier wohl kaum jemand.
> Deswegen halte ich es auch für vernünftig darüber zu diskutieren und mögliche Beweggründe zu erörtern, anstatt sie im Keim mit dem Tabu "Hetzkampagne" zu ersticken.
> 
> Dennoch ist noch nicht viel Zeit vergangen und man sollte keine voreiligen Schlüsse als endgültig ansehen, sondern offen für die Entwicklung sein.


 
Ganzen Post gelesen?


----------



## b0s (12. Juni 2009)

Jep 
Habe das auch mitbekommen und meine Vermutungen gehen in dieselbe Richtung. Davon abgesehen dass ich noch nie was bei AT bestellt habe, werde ich das also nun auch zukünftig nicht tun. Aber bevor so eine (möglicherweise stichhaltige) Theorie laut rausposaunt sollte es eben gesichert sein. Und das sage ich nicht im Interese von AT sondern im Interesse des Forums, da die Betreiber (PCGH/Computec) dafür in gewissem Maße belangt werden können ( z.B. wg. Rufschädigung) und im Interesse, das dieser Thread hier nicht geclosed wird, sondern weiter diskutiert (und zu gewissem Maß auch spekuliert) werden kann.
Olli sieht das ja ähnlich, aber momentan ist der Konjunktiv angebracht.


----------



## GoZoU (12. Juni 2009)

Erstmal...die amerikanische Trademark hat nichts mir einer registrierten deutschen Marke gemein. Aber das ist hier nicht das Thema. 

Laut Patentanwalt sind dies ganz normale Vorgehensweisen, es liegt keine Verletzung der Gesetze zugrunde. Des Weiteren können andere Shops gegen AT vorgehen, in dem sie im Streitfall den Hersteller mit einbeziehen. Dieser kann (auch wenn es eine ausländische Firma ohne Registrierung in Dt. ist) sein Markenrecht geltend machen und AT die Rechte aberkennen (sofern sie das wollen). Somit hätte AT in einem möglichen Rechtsstreit die Handhabe verloren und müsste sich auf Klagen der Firmen und anderer Wettbewerber einstellen. Bekanntes Beispiel ist auch die Telekom oder Otto. Letzterer hatte sogar sämtliche Marken (A-Z, darunter sowas wie Siemens, Miele, ect.) registriert und hat es wem geschadet?

Ich entnehme dem Gespräch, dass ein Rechtsstreit eher schädlich für AT denn für die Wettbewerber wäre, außer die Sache ist mit den Herstellern abgesprochen. Da ich aber auch nur ein Semester Patent- und Markenrecht hatte, möchte ich mich hier nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Eines ist aber sicher, wer keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte das auch nicht machen! Abwarten und Tee trinken ist die Devise, wilde Unterstellungen und Aufrufe zum Boykott bringen keinem was. Zumal keine Quelle bekannt ist...wobei ich mich frage, was eine seriöse Quelle zu verbergen hätte.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## chefmarkus (12. Juni 2009)

Das ganze kann aber eben auch für uns Endkunden nach hinten los gehen. Falls AT andere Shops abmahnen würde, könnten diese als Einkaufsquelle eventuell ausfallen (solange die Rechtsgrundlage nicht geklärt ist). Nächster Schritt: Die Hersteller lassen sich das auch nicht gefallen und beliefern AT nicht mehr. Und dann: Knappe Ware = hoher Preis.


----------



## Oliver (12. Juni 2009)

Antwort von Aquatuning:



> Leider können wir zu Gerüchten die Geschäftsinternas betreffen öffenlich keine Stellung beziehen.
> Die Hintergedanken der "Initiatoren" dieser Forum-Threads und deren entsprechender Verbreitung sollten dagegen für jeden leicht durchschaubar sein.
> 
> Es entspricht nicht unserem Geschäftsgebaren über andere Firmen schlecht zu reden oder Hetzkampagnen zu starten.



Quelle: aquatuning-forum.com • Thema anzeigen - Hat Aquatuning jetzt eine Monopol Stellung? -.-


----------



## b0s (12. Juni 2009)

In einer nichtssagenden Verlautung suggestiv die Gegenseite zu beschuldigen... also ganz ab davon was da überhaupt vor sich geht: nicht gerade die feine Englische.
Sie sollen es erklären oder ganz bleiben lassen, aber son halb&halb wirkt nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juni 2009)

Ich finde diese Antwort auch etwas ungewöhnlich. AT müsste die "Initiatoren" sehr gut kennen, wenn sie diesen "Hintergedanken" unterstellen. 

@Gozou

Hat sich der Patentanwalt auch zu der europäischen Rechtslage geäußert?


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juni 2009)

Nein zur europäischen Rechtslage hat er nix Explezites gesagt. Die Rechtssprechung im Markengesetz ist wohl sehr stark vom zuständigen "Prüfer" beim Amt (geprüft wird die Marke bei der Eitnragung ja nicht) und der Auffassung des Richters abhängig. Da der Aufdruck auf den Artikeln der Firmenname ist, hat er eh eine informativen Hintergrund. Ich denke, somit könnte nicht nur der Weg über den Hersteller, der seine Rechte geltendmachen kann, selbst wenn er im Ausland sitzt, sondern auch über diese beschreibende Angabe gegangen werden. Aber wie gesagt, so lange wir nicht wissen was los ist und sich jemand äußert, der mit Marken und Patentrech beruflich zu tun hat, sollten wir hier nicht zu viel rein interpretieren. Des Weiteren bin ich der Meinung, dass AT sich nicht großartig rechtfertigen muss, schließlich wurde nichts Unrechtes getan. 

Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass im Wakü-Bereich früher mit solchen Bandagen gekämpft wurde. Erst seit dem Feser auf dem Markt ist, mehren sich solche Meldungen im Internet. Übrigens finde ich zu diesem Thema die Aussage von Watercooling UK ganz interessant:



> Hey guys,
> 
> The decision to drop our distribution deal with The Feser Company hasnt been an easy one to be honest..
> 
> ...


Alles ist hier zu finden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juni 2009)

So wie ich das sehe, sind die betreffenden Marken nur auf deutscher Ebene angemeldet worden, nicht aber auf europäischer Ebene, bzw. beim zuständigen Amt. Bedeutet also, das nur die deutsche Rechtslage zur Anwendung kommt und die ist günstiger für den Verwender der Marke.

Letztlich nur ein Fall für Gerichte, wo wieder ne Menge Arbeit und Geld drauf geht. Dennoch würde mich die Intention von AT interessieren, denn die machen das doch auch nicht, ohne zuvor mal beim Anwalt vorbeizuschauen.

Ist leider auf einigen Märkten zu einer Unsitte geworden, mit Schlammschlachten Marktanteile zu gewinnen.


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juni 2009)

Wobei die Firma durch die Aufnahme der Geschäftstätigkeit in Deutschland das Markenrecht erworben hat und somit berechtigt ist die Verwendung ihrer Marke zu untersagen. Die Firmen können ihre Bekanntheit und ihren Geschäftseintritt sicher problemlos Nachweisen und somit ihre Ansprüche geltend machen. Aber wie du schon sagtest, ist das nur ein Fall für die Gerichte und wahrscheinlich sind selbst dort noch einige Dinge vom Wohlwollen des Richters abhängig.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Forti (13. Juni 2009)

ehm, wäre es nicht nett den post auch mal übersetzt reinzustellen, damit jeder weiss worum es eigentlich geht? ja ich oute mich. ich habe nie diese sprache gelernt^^ also seit doch mal so nett und packt den übersetzten text rein, sind ja auch ein deutsches forum.


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juni 2009)

Kurze Übersetzung:



> Die Entscheidung unseren Distributionsvertrag mit TFC aufzulösen war nicht leicht.
> 
> Feser ist ein grob vorgehendes Unternehmen, das nicht weiß, wie Geschäfte auf ehrliche Art und Weise gemacht werden. Eher reißen sie alles an sich, was sie vor der Nase haben. Sie kopieren und zocken so viele Firmen wie möglich ab. Wir können uns glücklich schätzen, dass sie uns und unserem Ruf noch keinen Schaden zugefügt haben, daher haben wir gedacht es ist an der Zeit unsere Geschäftsbeziehungen zu Feser abzubrechen.
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe mir ist kein Fehler unterlaufen. 

AT ist also nicht alleine und es stärkt meinen Eindruck, dass all die Informationen über Wakü-Shops erst seit dem Markteintritt von Feser die Runde machen. Daher sind solche Informationen wie im Startposting dieses Threads meiner Meinung nach immer mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen, da keiner weiß, wer sie gestreut hat und auch keine Quelle bekannt gegeben wird. [/persönliche Meinung] 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## b0s (13. Juni 2009)

Habe im groben und ganzen versucht dicht an der Wortwahl des Originals zu bleiben, mit Ausnahme von ein paar Stellen, wo es mir nicht möglich war.
Eckige Klammern sind Anmerkungen von mir



> Hey Leute,
> 
> die Entscheidung unseren Distributions-Vertrag mit The Feser Company fallen zu lassen, war keine leichte um ehrlich zu sein.
> 
> ...





_Edith sagt ich war zu langsam... good job Gozou_


----------



## ProtoTyper (14. Juni 2009)

Schön zu sehen, dass sich wohl noch ein Shop, in diesem Fall WCUK zum Sklaven von AT gemacht hat.


----------



## Forti (14. Juni 2009)

danke für die übersetzung. naja ob und in wieweit sich wer da von wem zum sklaven macht oder nicht steht in den sternen. was am ende bei dieser ganzen sache rasukommt weiss keiner. und wenn da wirklich einer so schlau war und eine gesetzeslücke entdeckt hatt dann ist es doch wohl eher die schuld derer die nicht so inteligent waren um diese für sich auszunutzen. jetzt ärgern sie sich darüber und wollen den spiess umdrehen, naja egal. at ist bei mir um die ecke und ich habe bis heute nur gute erfahrung mit den leuten und den produkten machen können. und ehrlich, bevor ich irgendwo im netz bestelle fahre ich immerwieder gerne zu at hin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was nach einer einfachen Umbenennung des Produktes scheint, kostet richtig Asche. Alleine die neue Einführung des Produktnamens und das Image, sowie der Bakanntheitsgrad auf das alte Niveau zu bekommen wird teuer. Ein Alptraum für die Marketingabteilung.



Hmm - bei der derzeitigen Publicity, die das Thema hat, sollte das handhabbar sein: So ziemlich jede Webseite, die sich auch mit Wasserkühlungen beschäftigt, wird bereitwillig über die neuen Namen berichten. Und amerikanische (die etablierten Deutschen haben ihre Namen ja schon gesichert) Hersteller sind in Deutschland bislang überwiegend das Ziel von Leuten, die sich intensiver mit der Sache informieren, alle anderen kannten die alten Namen auch noch nicht.




Digger schrieb:


> wäre es denn möglich, (zwar eher unwarescheinlich) wenn die hersteller nun AT ihre verkaufsrechte entziehen ?!
> dann steht AT ohne produkte und nur noch mit den namen dar...



Wenn AT wirklich frei über die Markennamen verfügen kann und will, dann könnten sie darunter verkaufen, was sie wollen.



> nur leider kann ja auch kein anderer die produkte verkaufen wegen AT



Unter anderen Namen problemlos.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Kartellbildung ist verboten, ein "quasi Monopol" afaik nicht.



Aber Monopolmissbrauch. Und als Händler ein Marktmonopol über Markenrechte aufzubauen lässt sich sicherlich in dieser Richtung interpretieren.




GoZoU schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat die Gegenseite etwas Ähnliches geplant und AT war nur schneller? Ich finde es erschreckend wie schnell hier alle meinen, drauf los schießen zu müssen.



*Zustimmung*
Bislang dürfte der einzige geschädigte Aquatuning sein - weil derartige Threads und Nachrichten Leute dazubringen, auf andere Shops umzusteigen.



> Daher erachte ich diesen Thread, der übrigens einer Hetzjagd gleichkommt und identisch in anderen Foren zu finden ist, als äußerst sinnbefreit. MfG
> GoZoU





Digger schrieb:


> ... weil er von AT schön abgemahnt wird....





GoZoU schrieb:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass im Wakü-Bereich früher mit solchen Bandagen gekämpft wurde. Erst seit dem Feser auf dem Markt ist, mehren sich solche Meldungen im Internet. Übrigens finde ich zu diesem Thema die Aussage von Watercooling UK ganz interessant:
> 
> Alles ist hier zu finden.



Hmm - die Rivalität hat mit dem Anwachsen des Marktes schon seit längerem zugenommen, angefangen von Produktkopien bis hin zu teilweise recht scharfen Marketingansagen (und das nicht ausschließlich von der Firma mit dem I) - aber in Sachen Marketingfetishismus ist mir auch Feser als erstes (negativ) aufgefallen (was aber auch an deren Fans liegen kann), in die ersten größeren Klagen waren sie auch verwickelt (zugegeben: AT auch)...

Hetzten wir den nächsten?  (A-C-Shop ist dann garantiert auch verwickelt)




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Letztlich nur ein Fall für Gerichte, wo wieder ne Menge Arbeit und Geld drauf geht. Dennoch würde mich die Intention von AT interessieren, denn die machen das doch auch nicht, ohne zuvor mal beim Anwalt vorbeizuschauen.



Allein um es zu machen sollte man mal bei nem Anwalt vorbeischauen - was mich, in Verbindung mit der guten Marktposition und dem guten Ruf von Aquatuning auch nicht so ganz glauben lässt, dass böse Absichten dahinter stecken. Aquatuning hat viel zu verlieren (bzw. n Teil ihres Rufes haben sie jetzt schon eingebüßt, obwohl rein gar nichts passiert ist - in so fern kann ich das nachvollziehen, wenn sie Threaderstellen üble Nachrede vorwerfen), wenig zu gewinnen und eigentlich keine Chance, aus einem Gerichtsmarathon als Sieger herauszugehen.


----------



## ProtoTyper (14. Juni 2009)

Forti schrieb:


> danke für die übersetzung. naja ob und in wieweit sich wer da von wem zum sklaven macht oder nicht steht in den sternen. was am ende bei dieser ganzen sache rasukommt weiss keiner. und wenn da wirklich einer so schlau war und eine gesetzeslücke entdeckt hatt dann ist es doch wohl eher die schuld derer die nicht so inteligent waren um diese für sich auszunutzen. jetzt ärgern sie sich darüber und wollen den spiess umdrehen, naja egal. at ist bei mir um die ecke und ich habe bis heute nur gute erfahrung mit den leuten und den produkten machen können. und ehrlich, bevor ich irgendwo im netz bestelle fahre ich immerwieder gerne zu at hin.


 
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich jeder das Übel aussuchen sollte, von dem er abgezogen wird. Sie schauen dir doch lachend ins Gesicht, wenn du dein Geld da lässt, weil die mit dir wieder einen gefunden haben, der blauäugig sein Geld vor die Füsse wirft. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich, ein Fitting kostet in der Herstellung doch nur 30 cents.


----------



## Skaos (14. Juni 2009)

.. richtig .. wenn mans so sieht sinds alles irgendwo "verbrecher" ..aber mein gott, alternativen gibts nicht wirklich und uns scheints ja auch nich grad so schlecht zu gehen, dass wir nich doch in den sauren apfel beißen bevor wirs boykottieren..

bin aber selber auch ma sehr gespannt was aus dem ganzen hier noch wird, wenn ma jemand licht ins dunkel bringt, denn mehr als anschuldigungen, gerüchte und wage vermutungen gegen scheinbar immer mehr firmen sind ja leider noch immer nich zu lesen.. es bleibt also spannend


----------



## Forti (15. Juni 2009)

aber dieser fitting kostet auch woanders nur 30 cent^^, und ich bekomme artikel bei at die ich woanders nicht bekomme. natürlich auch andersrum. und welchem kapitlisten ich in der heutigen marktwirtschaftlichen lage mein geld in den rachen werfe, ist doch mittlerweile vollkommen egal. jede firma die nur halbwegs vernünftige, pfiffige köpfe in der juritischen sowie in der werbeabteilung sitzen hatt nutzen jede möglichkeit, gesetzeslücke und strategie aus um den leuten das geld irgendwie aus tasche zu ziehen. und machen sie es nicht gehen sie pleite so einfach ist das. das da mal der eine mehr auffällt wie der andere und auch mal einer mit baden geht ist doch ganz logisch.  ich glaube nicht das alle hier aufeinmal at beukotieren. denn es ist nunmal der beste shop und das wissen sie auch. oder wo kauft ihr auf einmal eure ganzen sachen? welche empfehlungen werden jetzt wakü neulingen gemacht? jeder durschnitsverdiener wird da weiter einkaufen, so wie ich auch. 
aber sich hier die köpfe heiss reden bringt eh nix.


----------



## Sysnet (3. Januar 2011)

Ist das Thema eigentl. geklärt? Gibt es was Neues etc.? Bin da nicht so informiert und kenne den Thread noch nicht lange.

LG


----------



## dbpaule (4. Januar 2011)

Gute Frage, interessiert mich auch.

LG, Paule


----------



## weizenleiche (4. Januar 2011)

Laut der Registerauskunft hat Aquatuning noch 13 Marken eingetragen.

Datenbestan Aktenzeichen/Registernummer Wiedergabe der Marke
DE    305284290            Aquatuning
DE    3020080104562    Phobya
DE    3020080236361    aquadoc
DE    3020080362324    Masterkleer
DE    3020080372095    D-TEK
DE    3020080372109    Bitspower
DE    3020080372117    ACRyan
DE    3020080600748    Dye Bomb
DE    3020080600756    Bulgin
DE    3020080749652    Hailea
DE    3020090030561    Aerocool
DE    3020090030588    XSPC
DE    3020090030618    SilenX iXtrema

LöL da ist ja sogar Aerocool mit eingetragen O.o


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Januar 2011)

> DE 3020080372109 Bitspower


Dabei haben die nicht mal ne Geschäftsbeziehungen mit Bitspower.


----------



## Ludrig (4. Januar 2011)

Nun, ein paar der registrierten und als damit eigen geglaubten Marken durften ja gleich wieder abgegeben werden, u.A. Bitspower, DangerDen und ich glaube da war sogar noch Koolance bei. Andere Marken konnten erst gar nicht registriert werden und so manch ein Hersteller hatte wenigstens die Eier in der Hose und macht nun nix mehr mit dem angeblichen Inhaber der Marken. Siehe DangerDen und Bitspower.


----------



## Sysnet (5. Januar 2011)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, dass man von BP nichts bei AT kaufen kann. Doch @Ludrig hast Du mal ein paar nähere Infos dazu?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Januar 2011)

naja, wenn die markennamen für us gesichert wurden, kann es sein das sich aquatuning die namen für de gesichert haben, pech fürs us unternehmen ....
siehe gmail und gmail und googlemail


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich frage mich nur wie weit das Rechtens ist. Wenn man nicht im Stande ist eine Trackingnummer anzugeben, frage ich mich wie weit man sich mit dem Markenschutz etc. auskennt.


----------



## weizenleiche (5. Januar 2011)

Die Frage ist was Aquatuning eigentlich für ein Haufen ist das die sowas machen?! Irgendwie schon recht unverschämt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2011)

Wenn's die Firmen nicht machen, kann es jeder anderer machen. Gegen sowas kann man auch Widerspruch einlegen vor Gericht.


----------



## weizenleiche (5. Januar 2011)

Jau, dann bin ich bald eine US Firma


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur wie weit das Rechtens ist. Wenn man nicht im Stande ist eine Trackingnummer anzugeben, frage ich mich wie weit man sich mit dem Markenschutz etc. auskennt.



Markenrechte verfallen, wenn man die Marke innerhalb eines gewissen Zeitrahmens nicht nutzt.




AirKnight schrieb:


> Die Frage ist was Aquatuning eigentlich für ein Haufen ist das die sowas machen?! Irgendwie schon recht unverschämt meiner Meinung nach.



Die Frage stellen sich viele.
Festhalten kann man aber: Auch ettliche Monate nach der Sicherung der Namen hat AT keine Anstalten gemacht, die unrechtmäßige Nutzung "ihrer" Markennamen durch irgendwelche amerikanischen Daherkömmlinge zu verbieten (  ), afaik wurden keine Namensrechte für wahnsinnige Summen an ihre moralischen Eigentümer verkauft und es wurden auch keine eigenen Produkte unter dem guten Namen anderer rausgebracht.
Spontan fällt mir aber nur noch eine weitere Deutung ein:
AT hat die paar € (afaik fast noch im zweistelligen Bereich pro Marke, wenn man mehrere anmeldet) investiert, um zu verhindern, das irgend jemand anderes genau solche Nummern abzieht.
(wobei es mich stellenweise echt wundert. "Bulgin" wird doch schon seit Jahren von Engelking vertrieben, wenn nicht sogar produziert.?)


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Januar 2011)

Also kann man zusammenfassend sagen das Aquatuning mit ihrer Aktion in den Misthaufen gegriffen hat weil der uhrsprüngliche Plan die Rechte für viel Geld weiterzuverkaufen leider scheiterte, richtig? Das heißt dann das die eingetragenen Marken die Aquatuning hat auch bald verfallen dürften...


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2011)

Zusammenfassend kann man garnichts sagen.

Man kann wieder nur spekulieren was sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Ludrig (6. Januar 2011)

Es wurde wohl auch gegen andere mit den "Rechten" vorgegangen und das ist ein nogo!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Januar 2011)

sehr lustig wie hier alle spekulieren, ich seh keinen einzigen wirklichen beweis das hier irgendwas abgezogen wurde ausser die markenrechte zu sichern.
keinerlei abfindungen, keine verbote etc...
abgemahnt wurde mit den namensrechten auch niemand .... oder ich habs übersehen/nix gefunden 

die einzige aquatuning abmahnung die mir bekannt ist, auf produkt a steht 'made in germany' tatsache ist aber, 'made in xyz', halt irgendwo aber nicht in de ...
abmahnung rechtens find ich


----------



## Ludrig (6. Januar 2011)

...und das kannst du beurteilen ob die Angaben da rechtens waren oder nicht? Ich könnte das nicht


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Januar 2011)

naja, wenn die firma keinerlei produktionsstandorte in de unterhält, aber im ausland und auf ihre produkte made in germany schreibt, bilde ich mir ein, ja das ist irreführend und verdient ne abmahnung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Januar 2011)

"Die wollen doch alle nur Geld" 

Habe schon paar Mal vermischte Anschlussmuttern gekriegt etc. sowas geschieht einfach nicht wenn sich jemand fuer deine Bestellung interessiert.

Aber wo sonst bestellen?


----------



## bundymania (6. Januar 2011)

Naja, angesichts der Masse an Bestellungen kann sowas schon mal passieren und ich finde, das z.B. Christian im AT Supporthread stets nett drum bemüht ist, eine Lösung bei Problemen zu finden


----------



## weizenleiche (6. Januar 2011)

Joar, das kann ich nur bestätigen. Christian macht gute arbeit. (auch wenn er mal falsche Anschlüsse rausschickt )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Also kann man zusammenfassend sagen das Aquatuning mit ihrer Aktion in den Misthaufen gegriffen hat weil der uhrsprüngliche Plan die Rechte für viel Geld weiterzuverkaufen leider scheiterte, richtig? Das heißt dann das die eingetragenen Marken die Aquatuning hat auch bald verfallen dürften...



Wenn man sich selbst lächerlich machen will, in dem man daran scheitert, andere zu verleumdnen, könnte man das sagen.

Wenn man eine einigermaßen objektive Aussage treffen möchte, dann sollte man sehr schnell feststellen, dass der Rechteinhaber die Möglichkeit hat, den Verkauf von Produkten anderer unter diesen Markennamen zu verbieten - und das AT diese Macht ganz offensichtlich nicht dazu nutzt, hohe Preise für die Namen zu erpressen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Januar 2011)

Naja.. egal, hier in der Schweiz hats ja zum Glück noch ein WaKü-Shop,
die haben sogar DangerDen und BitsPower 

Es gibt halt Firmen die Ihre Kunden durch Ihren Service und Support binden und andere, naja man siehts ja.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2011)

Darkfleet85, was hast du fuer ein Problem mit Aquatuning?

Gab es mal irgendwas mit einer Lieferung in die Schweiz die nicht ganz so geklappt hat, wie du es gerne gehabt haettest? Und jetzt ist AT ein mieser machthungriger Saftladen, wo man das bei jeder Gelegenheit kundtun muss?
Bei mir hatten die auch mal eine Blende vergessen zum Nachliefern, da sie beim Bestellzeitpunkt nicht lieferbar war. Die Blende lag dann auf Lager, und war reserviert, wurde aber nicht rausgeschickt. Ein kurzer Anruf meinerseits, und ein sehr netter, bemuehter Support bereinigten das Problem. Kommt halt immer darauf an wie man in den Wald schreit.


OT: 
Ich weis jetzt nicht was daran schlimm ist, wenn sich AT die ganzen Namen gesichert hat, um vor Missbrauch zu schuetzen.
Bis jetzt sehe ich das so, da sich AT genauso verhalten hat.
Wir werden sehen wie sich das letztendlich herausstellt, aber jetzt in irgendeine Richtung zu spekulieren ist unsinnig.


----------



## Ludrig (6. Januar 2011)

Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft das irgendjemand mit seinem eigenen geld für andere irgendwelche Namen schützt um diese vor Missbrauch zu schützen?!

Das ist alles andere als Robin Hood!


----------



## Xylezz (6. Januar 2011)

Ludrig nur mal so btw. Evtl. macht man das damit man ein Argument hat bei der nächsten Verhandlung von Lieferpreisen?! Frei nach dem Motto "wie wärs 1-2% mehr für uns immerhin haben wir dafür gesorgt das euer name geschützt ist".
Kapitalgesellschaft und so


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn es so war wie ich vermute, war das Geld gut angelegt und das keineswegs zum Schaden von uns Usern oder anderer Händler . 

Wäre mit dem Kauf dieser Namensrechte nämlich ein gewisser echter Saftladen zum Zuge gekommen, hätte das nicht nur für AT Schwierigkeiten bedeutet sondern vermutlich auch für eine ganze Reihe anderer Händler. Wer dieser gewisse Saftladen ist, darf sich jeder selbst denken. Meine (inzwischen sehr verfestigte) Vermutung: Es ist kein Händler sondern eine gewisser Hersteller der bei AT noch nie vertreten war, der wegen falscher Angaben bereits von AT abgemahnt wurde und der natürlich nicht auf der Liste stand. 

AT war halt der Einzige der von vorn herein keine Geschäfte mit o. g. Saftladen machte und das entsprechende Volumen hatte. So waren sie in der Lage das zu verhindern, da sie wohl rechtzeitig Wind davon bekommen haben. Glaube nicht dass kleinere Wakü-Läden das hätten finanziell stemmen können. So billig ist das nämlich nicht. 

Dass einige der Firmen ihren Namen noch nicht von AT zurückgekauft haben ist auch klar. Was sollen sie Geld auf den Tisch legen wenn AT für sie bereits in Vorleistung getreten ist, solange es ihnen nicht schadet. Dass AT die erworbenen Rechte nicht an die Firmen, deren Namen sie noch halten, verschenkt ist ja auch klar. Mindestens den Preis den mich die Registrierung gekostet hat würde ich vom Markeneigentümer auch verlangen, wenn er´s schon verbummelt hat seine Namensrechte in Europa  zu sichern. 

Schaden haben die Firmen, die auf der Liste standen und stehen, jedenfalls offensichtlich nicht erlitten, sonst würden wohl kaum die meisten der Firmen durchaus weiter mit AT Geschäfte machen. Für Koolance (die waren am Anfang auch auf der Liste) ist AT daraufhin sogar zum Hauptdistributor in Europa geworden. Das würden Koolance wohl kaum tun, wenn AT ein Laden wäre dem sie böse sein müssten . Selbst Firmen sie sich im ersten Augenblick im XS fürchterlich öffentlich aufregten (z.B. swiftech) haben inzwischen kleinlaut zurück gerudert und haben offensichtlich nach wie vor beste Geschäftsbeziehungen mit AT. Das alles spricht eine sehr eindeutige Sprache . 

Zum Thema Bitspower:
Bitspower hat in Deutschland mit Caseking einen anderen Großhändler als Hauptdistributor, der in Konkurrenz zu AT steht. Dass AT dann nicht scharf darauf ist Bitspower im Programm zu führen ist ja klar. Anders herum ist es z.B. bei Koolance genauso - die hat CK nicht im Programm weil AT der Europa-Distributor ist . Alles völlig normale und verständliche Vorgänge. Da muss man nichts hineininterpretieren und es schadet uns Usern auch nicht. Kleineren Händlern schon gar nicht, da diese von beiden Großhändlern kaufen können und so alles im Programm haben. Zu dem Zeitpunkt als das mit den Namensrechten geschah, war CK afaik noch nicht Bitspower-Distributor. Ansonsten hätte AT deren Namen wohl auch nicht gesichert.
Es gab imo nur ein schwarzes Schaf im deutschen Wakü-Markt und das war weder AT noch CK oder einer der kleineren Händler. 


^ ^ Nur mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß für alle die hier immer noch die große böse Verschwörung von AT gegen den Rest der Welt zu erkennen glauben .

Btw: Dass ich bei dem Thema als parteiisch pro AT gelte ist mir schon klar - das ändert aber nichts an den Tatsachen und die sprechen inzwischen für jeden offensichtlich so klar für AT, dass man damit auch nicht hinterm Berg halten muss.


----------



## Sysnet (7. Januar 2011)

Mich hat das Thema einfach interesiert @VJoe. Möchte einfach schon gerne wisssen wo ich da immer bestelle. Ohne echte Beweise glaube ich aber eh mal garnichts. Sei es positiv oder negativ. Ich mache mir immer selbst mein Bild und habe beim Thema Aufklärung(nein, nicht Sex) in der Schule aufgepasst.  So sollte es am besten jeder für sich halten.

Deine Verbindungen zu AT sind mir nicht bekannt. Deshalb hatte ich da auch an nichts gedacht als Du das gepostet hattest. Sponsor?

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe an der Geschichte zwar dran, bestelle aber trotzd. weiterhin bei AT. Kann bis jetzt -bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten- nichts wirkl. schlechtes sagen.

Ebenso bestelle ich auch weiterhin bei CK. War immer alles ok bei denen. Eben einfach wo es gerade passt oder einfach günstiger ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Januar 2011)

Habe nichts gegen AT, 

ABER, es ist einfach nicht gerade die Englische, Markennamen ohne den Hersteller zu fragen oder zu informieren für sich zu registrieren und dann zu erwarten das der Hersteller die Rechte zurückkaufen muss damit er überhaupt Geschäfte machen kann, gehts noch? Wäre ich CEO einer der Hersteller würde ich die Firma die sowas macht in Grund und Boden stampfen!

Dann kann ich ja auch sämtliche US Marken hier in der Schweiz registrieren und warten bis Sie die Waren hier umsetzen wollen. Dann einen fetten Betrag für den Erwerb der Registrierung der Marke verlangen 

Oder liege ich falsch?

Vielleicht hat auch nur die Kommunikation zwischen den jeweiligen Shops und Herstellern nicht gut funktioniert, wer weiss.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Januar 2011)

Wer sagt das das nicht abgesprochen war?
Weder die Hersteller noch AT haben sich dazu geäußert also warum dieses sinnlose rummgerate was wie warum und weshalb gemacht wurde?

AT nutzt die Namensrechte anscheinend nicht aus um jemanden unter druck zu stellen oder andere Läden vom Markt zu drängen. Also ist es doch scheisegal warum die das gemacht haben und obs mit oder ohne absprache war.

Und die feine Englische gibt es heutzutage nicht mehr in der Geschäftswelt, da gibts nur fressen oder gefressen werden. Die schuld tragen wir Käufer weil wir alles am liebsten geschenkt haben wollen.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. Januar 2011)

@Darkfleet85:

Sieh´s mal anders rum . Einige der Firmen könnten AT im Nachhinein evtl. sogar dankbar sein, dass sie da schnell gehandelt haben - zumal sie offenbar keinen Schaden davon getragen haben. Immerhin haben es diese Firmen trotz ihrer, teilweise bereits langjährigen, Geschäftstätigkeit in Europa versäumt ihre Markenrechte zu sichern. Das war schließlich nicht das Verschulden von AT sondern das der ausländischen Firmen. Da scheint die Ansicht, außerhalb der USA sei der Rand der Erdscheibe, noch recht verbreitet zu sein...
Wobei es ja nicht nur amerikanische Firmen betraf.

Wäre der Markenname nun in anderen Händen, hätte das womöglich ganz andere Konsequenzen für die Firmen gehabt. Es dürfte den Firmen zumindest lieber sein, wenn ein eigener Geschäftspartner mit dem man offenbar gut zusammenarbeitet die Rechte hält, als eine Firma die eher als zwielichtig gilt. Dass AT aber mindestens das ausgegebene Geld zurück bekommen möchte, wäre denke ich verständlich. Oder würdest du teuer erworbene Markenrechte rein aus good will an deine Lieferanten verschenken, die selber ihr Versäumnis nicht rechtzeitig erkannt haben? Dagegen, dass darüber hinaus Forderungen gestellt würden, spricht jedenfalls alles was in der Zwischenzeit geschehen ist. Die Fakten sprechen auch dafür, dass die Kommunikation danach sehr wohl funktioniert hat (wenn auch bei manchen wohl etwas schleppend) aber im Moment des Kaufs war vllt. Gefahr im Verzug - könnte man zumindest vermuten .

@Sysnet: 
Wenn die Diskussion gegen CK oder einen anderen etablierten, zuverlässigen und kundenorientierten Laden gegangen wäre, hätte ich für CK ebenfalls eine Lanze gebrochen, wenn sich der Sachverhalt so darstellt wie er es hier tut . Du weißt btw, dass ich öfters mit AT zusammenarbeite - zwar hauptsächlich mit AT aber auch mit CK und anderen - nur damit wir uns da nicht falsch verstehen . Privat bestelle ich auch bei beiden, genauso wie bei den kleineren Shops. Je nach dem, um was es geht ist eben immer der eine oder andere Händler der beste Ansprechpartner, aber AT hat halt für meine eigenen Zwecke häufig das beste Sortiment.

Jedenfalls habe ich nichts davon das zu schreiben, aber ich finde es einfach fairer die inzwischen tatsächlich vorgefallenen Fakten zu begutachten, als nach wie vor unreflektiert einen Punkt wiederzukäuen, dessen Absichten zunächst eher im Dunklen lagen und dessen Effekte sich erst jetzt so langsam offenbaren. 

Dass ich in dieser Diskussion als pro AT Verfechter gelte, liegt aber vor allem daran, dass ich mich nicht von Anfang an in das Heer der User, die in dieser Diskussionen die Mehrheitsmeinung vertraten, eingereiht habe. Im Gegensatz zur Mehrheit habe ich schon damals ein paar Infos, insbesondere was die Machenschaften der Firma, gegen die sich das meiner Ansicht nach primär richtete (darauf deutete schon damals vieles hin), zusätzlich in das Gesamtbild einbezogen. Als es bei dem Thema heiß her ging (nicht hier aber anderswo), hab ich dafür ganz schön einstecken müssen, bin aber bei meiner Ansicht geblieben, da sie für mich die Plausibelste war. Das hat ein Großteil der kreischenden Meute damals nicht verstanden, weil sie offenbar so naiv waren zu glauben, dass AT das aus rein profitstrebenden Gründen getan hätte - ohne die negativen Folgen in der Öffentlichkeit zu bedenken. Dieser Reflex ist bei vielen Leuten tief verankert, aber er ist eben keineswegs immer richtig . AT ist kein abgehobener Großkonzern, sondern allenfalls ein mittelständisches Handelsunternehmen. Das ist nicht das Big-Business aus dem Fernsehen, wo die Profitgier jede langfristige Strategie übertüncht . 

Dass der Wakü-Markt nichts für Weicheier ist sollte im Übrigen aber auch klar sein. Da wird im Hintergrund meiner Einschätzung nach schon mit harten Bandagen gekämpft - aber eben im Hintergrund. Es gibt klare Grenzen. Die etablierten Spieler schlagen nicht unter die Gürtellinie und wenn es ein Neuling doch versucht muss er viel Glück haben damit durchzukommen. In diesem Fall wurde der Schlag offenbar in letzter Sekunde abgefangen. Anders kann man die Fakten inzwischen jedenfalls kaum noch deuten. 

Meiner Ansicht nach konnte AT den Effekt den die Info mit den Markenrechten ohne weitere Erklärung in der Öffentlichkeit haben würde sehr wohl abschätzen, aber der Schaden, wenn sie nicht so gehandelt hätten, wäre für sie selbst und vermutlich auch für andere immens gewesen. Dass man sich auch danach seitens AT aber nicht auf das in aller Öffentlichkeit Gerüchte einpeitschende Niveau des Gegners herabgelassen hat, zeugt hingegen eigentlich nur von Stil und Durchhaltevermögen.
Inzwischen hat der mutmaßliche Gegner, der offenbar kein solches Durchhaltevermögen besaß, hierzulande das Handtuch geworfen und ich denke das ist auch kein Schaden gewesen. Die haben sich halt verkalkuliert und ihre eigenen perfiden Taktiken (für die es inzwischen genug Indizien und Beweise gab) wohl etwas überschätzt - s**t happens . Vielleicht haben sie wo anders mehr Glück. 

Btw bin ich mir sicher, dass solide Läden wie z.B. CK genauso gehandelt hätte, wenn sie die Möglichkeit gehabt hätten und in der gleichen Situation gewesen wären wie AT. 

Ich mag jedenfalls beide der großen Läden, genau wie die kleineren Händler, da ich mit allen bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 

@all: Dass bei jedem mal ne Kleinigkeit schief gehen kann ist hingegen etwas, womit man bei allen Shops leben muss - das ist imo aber kein Grund sie in der Öffentlichkeit schlecht zu machen und hat mit den Hintergrundgeschichten, um die es in diesem Thema hier geht, wirklich nicht das Geringste zu tun.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Januar 2011)

@Vjoe2max, ja das stimmt auch. 

Schlussendlich kann man nur spekulieren und eine Stellungnahme kriegt man ja auch nicht, deshalb reg ich mich auch nicht weiter auf und gehe auf die Suche noch nicht registrieter Marken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Habe nichts gegen AT,
> 
> ABER, es ist einfach nicht gerade die Englische, Markennamen ohne den Hersteller zu fragen oder zu informieren für sich zu registrieren und dann zu erwarten das der Hersteller die Rechte zurückkaufen muss damit er überhaupt Geschäfte machen kann, gehts noch? Wäre ich CEO einer der Hersteller würde ich die Firma die sowas macht in Grund und Boden stampfen!
> 
> Oder liege ich falsch?



Tust du, wie du unschwer bei erneutem durchlesen der zweiten Hälfte deines ersten Satzes erkennen dürftest.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Januar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Die schuld tragen wir Käufer weil wir alles am liebsten geschenkt haben wollen.



Wenn das blos mehr so sehen wuerden....


----------



## Sysnet (7. Januar 2011)

@VJoe

Mal wieder sehr ausführlich. 
Ich sehe es -wie erwähnt- so, dass ich da auch nicht einfach glauben mag was mir die Masse diktieren will. Mir scheinen Deine Ansätze weitaus realistischer und glaubwürdiger. Auch wenn ich nicht damit sagen möchte dass Du Recht hast, klingt es einfach plausibler. Zudem hat man ja schon viel schlechtes von F***r gehört. Ich bin aber noch nicht so lange dabei und habe deshalb nicht viel davon mitbekommen. Hast Du da evtl. mal einen Thread o.ä. für mich(gern auch PN)? So könnte ich mir selbst besser ein Bild von dem Ganzen machen. Schäbige Geschäftspraktiken sind nämlich schon ein Grund für mich einen Anbieter zu meiden. Fairness ist mir also schon wichtig. Bis jetzt gibt es aber für mich weder einen Grund AT zu meiden noch F***r. Das Zweitere *nicht wirkl.* in DE vertreten sind, ist aber schon merkwürdig. Ich werde wohl mal Google dazu bemühen.

Danke für Deine Ausführungen und Gedanken zum Thema. Endlich mal eine andere Sicht der Dinge.

LG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2011)

Einen ausführlichen Thread haben zumindest wir hier nicht dazu.
Es gibt meines Wissens nach aber auch nicht viel handfestes zu berichten (Es wurden Radiatoren als "Made in Germany" verkauft, an die in Deutschland bestenfalls ein paar Zierblenden montiert wurden, wärend der Rest aus China stammte), der Rest beschränkt sich auf Gerüchte oder Erfahrungen einzelner Personen (z.B. Berichte von Testern, die wegen ihrer Ergebnisse unter Druck gesetzt wurden, z.T. mit dubiosen Methoden). Leider steht bei sowas Aussage gegen Aussage, so dass man nicht wirklich was zum Diskutieren hat.

Imho kann einem das aber auch egal sein. Das P/L-Verhältniss war zu jedem Zeitpunkt als "miserabel" erkennbar und abseits dessen hat man sich zwar vielleicht unsportlich verhalten, aber afaik keinen ernsthaften Schaden angerichtet.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]der Rest beschränkt sich auf Gerüchte oder Erfahrungen einzelner Personen (z.B. Berichte von Testern, die wegen ihrer Ergebnisse unter Druck gesetzt wurden, z.T. mit dubiosen Methoden). Leider steht bei sowas Aussage gegen Aussage, so dass man nicht wirklich was zum Diskutieren hat.



Auch wenn es zwar nicht mich persönlich, sondern jemanden aus meinem Redaktionsteam betrifft, kann ich 100%ig bestätigen, dass das stimmt.


----------

